
Show HN: Daily executive summary of your Slack channels - nagrom42
http://enterprise.brighty.io/
======
ben_jones
"We do not collect any information from any channels nor do we collect any
direct messages that you send to us"

Nitpicky but you are obviously collecting all the messages in the channel onto
your server in order to process them. Not collecting any information implies
that it is either self-hosted or a client-side operation.

~~~
nagrom42
Thanks for raising this concern. To make it clearer, we do collect the data to
do processing but then we delete the conversations and the executive summaries
we generate after sending them to our users.

~~~
OJFord
Parent commenter is very modest to call it "nitpicky" \- I don't think it is
at all.

You might not _store_ the data, but you absolutely do "collect" it.

(Nitpicky would be "well... you do store it at least a little while; even if
only in RAM".)

~~~
nagrom42
You are absolutely right. I am going to update our privacy policy to make sure
it is clear to users.

~~~
spdustin
Not to necro-post, but your landing page still claims you don't collect any
conversations.

~~~
nagrom42
I pushed the changes today. Corrected content should be live now. Thanks for
the note!

~~~
OJFord
That diff must look hilarious..

    
    
        - we do not collect your information
        + we collect your information

------
gssk929
This looks very cool!

But I just closed the tab on your signup form because it doesn't tell me
whether there is a free trial. Thought I would mention it since I'm sure
others may have the same reaction.

~~~
nagrom42
Hi gassk929, there's a two-week free trial! You can just put your HN id
somewhere in the signup form and we will give you access to this to try out.
:)

------
pcl
Cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bBMzhiV...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bBMzhiVYyiwJ:enterprise.brighty.io/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
ajsharma
Reminds me of FOMO bot by Thoughtbot
[https://github.com/thoughtbot/FOMObot](https://github.com/thoughtbot/FOMObot)

~~~
nagrom42
Interesting, haven't heard of it before. Thanks for the link! Afer reading
their Github page, the differentiation between Brighty and FOMO is that
Brighty consolidates messages into structure information. This helps users
read only the important information with little effort.

------
late2part
You spelled "you're" wrong. It should be "your."

[http://www.angryflower.com/247.html](http://www.angryflower.com/247.html)

Your tense on "RELAXED" is wrong, it should be "RELAX"

"SIT BACK AND RELAXED

You can sit back and relax while Brighty summarizes all your messages. At the
end of the day you're executive summary will be ready."

~~~
nagrom42
Thank you late2part for catching these errors. We obviously didn't do a good
job proofreading our content. We just updated the website right now. Thanks
again :)

------
liztsai
Look pretty cool! Somehow between work and personal groups, the number of
Slack teams I'm on has multiplied greatly. I'm guessing this might be more for
intra-team Slack summaries but if it ever lives across teams, it would be
awesome! I miss messages constantly.

------
BMAH07
How much time can you save me each day? What format do I get the summaries in?

~~~
nagrom42
We save managers around an hour per day. We message you directly via a bot.
Check out this example:
[http://enterprise.brighty.io/#features](http://enterprise.brighty.io/#features)

------
tlackemann
Small typo on the homepage - it should be "At the end of the day your
executive summary will be ready."

Sorry this comment had to be about grammatical errors - otherwise great
concept

~~~
nagrom42
Thanks so much for catching this! :) We would love to have you try out our
product. Just put your HN id somewhere in the signup form and we will give you
access immediately.

------
yummydumplings
This is exactly what I have been looking for! I wonder whether this is all NLP
or it's a combination of NLP and operators?

~~~
nagrom42
We do a combination of both to ensure the accuracy of our summaries. We want
to enable users like you to stay on top of information without having to read
and filter a lot of noises. Give it a try and let us help you!

------
narcissa09
Do you have a free trial that I can check out?

~~~
nagrom42
Yep, you can just fill out the form and we will give you a two-week trial to
check out our product!

------
gsharma
One more small typo - "SIT BACK AND RELAXED". Should be Relax.

~~~
nagrom42
Thanks gsharma! :)

------
kilimchoi
Congrats! It looks promising!

